# A good mower for steep hills



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I have never seen a machine quite like this one. It adjusts to the slope you are mowing at. No more hanging a cheek off the up hill side of the seat.

http://www.deweze.com/products/mowers/atm72LC.html


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is my favorite. 
<img src=http://www.bcadventure.com/adventure/wilderness/animals/mntgoat.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A buddy of mine sells Deere under government contract bids. This usually required a comparison competition. During each competitive comparison; the Deere 777 and 797 smoked the competion on steep slopes. They have an extremely low center of gravity and wide wheel width. They get amazing traction and can maneuver well without the need for a roll bar. 



777 & 797


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *Here is my favorite.
> <img src=http://www.bcadventure.com/adventure/wilderness/animals/mntgoat.jpg> *


Nice wheely boy... but does it get along with your monkey?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a good close up image of a 797.


<img src="http://www.deere.com/en_US/newsroom/media/images/2003/releases/groundscarespecialists/797maxframztrak_0097368.jpg">

click here


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

that 797 looks nice! how much? any idea? Looks like a beast...



now that i look again.. the house is pretty nice too.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere at least quotes an MSRP for other stuff on their website. They don't give a clue as to the cost of this. That's scarymg:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

MSRP for a base 797 equipped with the 72" mower is $12,500.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

These guys have the same machine on sale for about $10,500.

Isanti County Equipment


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

They use those red mowers for a golf course around here -- the deeres are good , but most of the pros around here that use deeres use the biggers ones the 924 [?] with the 23 hp diesel engine


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bigl22, those are the front mowers. They are great for fairly flat areas with many obstacles. They are not very good on steep slopes. I have an F525 and I have to hang a cheek off the up hill side to keep traction. You may be thinking about the 935's.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the 1400 series replaced those. 

1400/1500 Series Mowers


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can price and spec them out here. 

click here


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Out west (Washington State) John Deere makes combines that self level for the steep hills, probably other brands do as well. You don't want to be on one if the self leveling fails on a steep hill.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A combine might not give a very good turf cut though.  :furious: :clown: :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------

